# Dish doesn't try to keep customers. Dish offered me 10 bux off a month for a year!



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Well as of 8/26 I will no longer be a dishnetwork customer. I will be directv only. I am not under a contract and I am shocked that all dish offered to keep me as a customer is 10 dollars off my bill for 12 mos. WOW and I like dish service too but the fees are just to high! What kind of deals has dish offered yall to stay?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, I know how you feel. My supermarket won't give me any free groceries, 
so I'm going to start shopping at convenience stores. That'll show 'em.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

hahaha.. yeah they are real tight these days. I figured since I spend 200 bucks a month I thought they might have atleast given me 20 bux a month off.. But i haven't looked at the new customer deals either though


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Call your electric company. Tell them you want a discount or you'll disconnect and buy a generator.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

What fees are you paying with Dish? Although it is your money )), why do you have both if you do not mind me asking? If you have both services, do you need the highest tiers for both? If you have multiple boxes with both, can you do with one Dish box for 2 TVs (if you have a Duo)? I am just trying to understand and see if you may be able to downgrade your package or/and your equipment. 

I suppose the best questions would be:

1. What do you want to pay?
2. How many boxes do you need (especially if you have more than one service)?
3. What are your "must" channels?


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

well i like things from both provider. Directv has abc fam hd and amc hd. I love directv's hr24 and Hr34 receivers. I enjoy sirius satellite radio. I have the vip922 I love the sling and external hd function. The fam prefers dish. so I just ended up with both. Directv whole home solution is a true whole home vs dish's hopper. we have at250 hd for life. 6 mos half off premium.. protection plan vip 922 a 722 and two vip612.. and with dtv we have a hr34 and hr24. My dtv bill is 25 bux and dish is 175 or so. we have lots of friend referrals with dtv is why that bill is so low. . so i have scheduled dtv to add more receivers on 8/31


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Good grief! I wish I could afford that combination. If I could afford that, I wouldn't need $10 off of anything.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As I always say... everyone should ask for a deal, why not? Ask and ye might receive.

But NEVER expect... never expect...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM your account number to me so I can review your account to see how I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.



Conway said:


> Well as of 8/26 I will no longer be a dishnetwork customer. I will be directv only. I am not under a contract and I am shocked that all dish offered to keep me as a customer is 10 dollars off my bill for 12 mos. WOW and I like dish service too but the fees are just to high! What kind of deals has dish offered yall to stay?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Our Dish bill is $51/month but there are no deals or discounts involved in that price. There is a lower priced package than that (maybe two.)


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

good point about expecting.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

PM Sent


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

At that rate if you're using both DBS services you might as well put a shop-vac nozzle in your wallet.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"Conway" said:


> well i like things from both provider. Directv has abc fam hd and amc hd. I love directv's hr24 and Hr34 receivers. I enjoy sirius satellite radio. I have the vip922 I love the sling and external hd function. The fam prefers dish. so I just ended up with both. Directv whole home solution is a true whole home vs dish's hopper. we have at250 hd for life. 6 mos half off premium.. protection plan vip 922 a 722 and two vip612.. and with dtv we have a hr34 and hr24. My dtv bill is 25 bux and dish is 175 or so. we have lots of friend referrals with dtv is why that bill is so low. . so i have scheduled dtv to add more receivers on 8/31


We also like Sirius XM. The lowest packs for it recently changed. America's Top 120 ($44.99/month) and Dish Latino Clasico ($32.99/month) are the minimum packages for Sirius XM. I do not think the Sirius XM channels are in Dish America as per Dish's lineup card for it. We actually went from AT250 to Dish Latino Dos for this very reason when Dish Latino Dos ($44.99/month) was the minimum for Sirius XM at the time along with the $5/month Encore Movie Pack.

Why not keep at least the 922 or the 722 to have the Sling feature. The 722 is probably a little cheaper a month. I am not sure if the 922 ever had the TV2 feature added. I do think the guide on the 922 looks nice. I think the 922 has a higher DVR fee.

You must know many people to have a DirecTV bill that low. We found Dish to be cheaper than DirecTV especially in terms of base package prices. What will happen when the discounts go away? Just something to think about.

Maybe you should look at channel lineup cards to see what best fits the needs of you and your family:
.

After keeping that in mind, I suggest thinking about the channels that you want to watch and "must have." Please compare channel lineup cards:

Dish: DISH Channels and Programming | DISH TV Guide | MyDISH Customer Support
DirecTV: www.att.com/Common/PDF/DIRECTV_English_Channel_Lineup.pdf

Currently, I honestly feel that Dish is usually cheaper especially in terms of base prices. I also find that Dish has several package options.

Welcome Pack $14.99 (usually not for first-time customers)
Dish Latino Basico $22.99
Family $24.99
Dish Latino Clasico $32.99
Dish America $34.99 "HD-only"
Dish Latino Plus $37.99 [starting package in Dish Latino eligible for HD Free for Life]
America's Top 120 $44.99 [starting package in America's Top eligible for HD Free for Life]
Dish Latino Dos $44.99
America's Top 120 Plus $49.99
Dish America Silver $49.99
Dish Latino Max $57.99
America's Top 200 $59.99
Dish America Gold $59.99
America's Top 250 $69.99
America's "Everything" Pak $104.99

DVR: $6/month (Note: 211 HD Solo receivers do not have a DVR fee and can optionally be integrated into DVRs with an external hard drive and a one-time $40 fee that covers all 211s on the account.)

(I was going to post the Dish pricing calculator, but the site seems to be down for some strange reason. Here is the site if it does become available or if it is just not coming up for me: http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/calculator/default.aspx )

DirecTV comes across as being more costly when looking solely at base prices:

Select Classic $41.99 (retention)
Entertainment $54.99
Choice $63.99
Choice Xtra $68.99
Choice Ultimate $74.99
Premier $119.99

DVR: $8/month


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for listing those in this discussion. I also want to add one observation as a long time Dish Customer.

Since being a member of this Forum, I have not gone a calendar year without getting some extra benefits - usually a premium free for three months, but sometimes more complex savings.

Right now, for instance, one possible extra is the Gold Promotion being discussed in this thread.


----------



## bds (Jul 28, 2012)

They offered me $15 off a month for 12 months, after I basically turned down $10 off. That's $5 more than their current offer for new customers, but I didn't have to sign a contract. Seemed pretty fair to me. My main complaint with Dish is no ESPNU in HD. Not sure how much longer I can put up with that. I might have to switch to DTV and their higher rates so I can watch ESPNU in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Conway said:


> well i like things from both provider. Directv has abc fam hd and amc hd. I love directv's hr24 and Hr34 receivers. I enjoy sirius satellite radio. I have the vip922 I love the sling and external hd function. The fam prefers dish. so I just ended up with both. Directv whole home solution is a true whole home vs dish's hopper. we have at250 hd for life. 6 mos half off premium.. protection plan vip 922 a 722 and two vip612.. and with dtv we have a hr34 and hr24. My dtv bill is 25 bux and dish is 175 or so. we have lots of friend referrals with dtv is why that bill is so low. . so i have scheduled dtv to add more receivers on 8/31


Geez! Get some borders, unless you're rich.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

well I work at a local cable company. cable is not available where i live and everyone around here has to get a dish or put up a tv antenna to get tv. dish really needs to get in check with their receiver fees.. 17 dollars a month just for a a duo and 10 for a vip 612. i wish they would simply just give you a flat fee of 8 dollars for dvr and 6 dollars per extra receiver. directv can do it. why not dish. one thing i can say i don't have to worry about thinking i wish i had the other service. Haha. plus electronics is my hobby


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Conway said:


> well I work at a local cable company. cable is not available where i live and everyone around here has to get a dish or put up a tv antenna to get tv. dish really needs to get in check with their receiver fees.. 17 dollars a month just for a a duo and 10 for a vip 612. i wish they would simply just give you a flat fee of 8 dollars for dvr and 6 dollars per extra receiver. directv can do it. why not dish. one thing i can say i don't have to worry about thinking i wish i had the other service. Haha. plus electronics is my hobby


To be fair, these are second receiver fees and the fees for the new Hopper/Joey are more in line for what you request.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I looked into the hopper but there are 5 tv's in the home that would be watching a different channel most times. so the kids would have a fit if they can't watch nick etc....so technically it would require two hoppers and 3 joeys to make it work.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"Conway" said:


> I looked into the hopper but there are 5 tv's in the home that would be watching a different channel most times. so the kids would have a fit if they can't watch nick etc....so technically it would require two hoppers and 3 joeys to make it work.


$7 x 4 = $28/month (first is free).
I believe that would be 2 Hoppers and 3 Joeys, too.
There is also a $6/month DVR fee as well as a $4/month whole room DVR service fee.

That would be $38/month total.

Other options if you want all DVRs:
(1) 5 HD Solo 211(k)s...that would be $28/month and a one-time $40 DVR integration fee along with having to have your own external hard drives.
(2) 722(k), 3 211s....that would be $27/month ($7 x 3 and a $6/month DVR fee....you would still need external hard drives for the 211s and the one-time $40 fee for the DVR integration fee).
(3) 2 722(k)s and 1 211......that would be $30/month ($17 for the extra HD Duo DVR, $7 for the HD Solo, and a $6 DVR fee) [would also need that one-time $40 DVR integration fee and an external hard drive).

The only thing that concerns me is if providers decide to increase receiver fees, DVR fees, and whole room DVR service fees.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

well right now we have 2 vip 612 a vip722 and a vip922 plus a standard receiver. so the hopper would save 15 bux a month right there just by going to that. hmm makes you think. thanks for the input


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

I suppose a different way of looking at this is that if Dish really didn't try to keep customers, they wouldn't offer you any discounts at all. My gas station doesn't try to keep customers - they wouldn't offer me 5 cents a gallon off. My city doesn't try to keep residents - my property taxes are going up, not down. Etc, etc.

Dish offering you $120 to stay isn't such a bad deal, especially since their products are already very reasonably priced compared to the competition. If their service doesn't work for you, the price is irrelevant.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Well here is the verdict. I went ahead with the 2 hoppers and 3 joeys. I also got 10 bucks off for a year.. thank you dish! You proved me wrong!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

James Long said:


> To be fair, these are second receiver fees and the fees for the new Hopper/Joey are more in line for what you request.


I know I'm poking the proverbial bear but I don't follow this logic.

Did DISH stop charging up front fees for these receivers? If so I can understand the logic but if not I don't see how it makes sense if these are secondary receiver fee are fair because of that aspect. I understand the many, business, reasons they chose to do it however I don't see how it's fair just because it's a second receiver.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you're a new customer, no, there's no up front fee.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Conway said:


> Well here is the verdict. I went ahead with the 2 hoppers and 3 joeys. I also got 10 bucks off for a year.. thank you dish! You proved me wrong!


I love a happy ending!


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

bds said:


> They offered me $15 off a month for 12 months, after I basically turned down $10 off. That's $5 more than their current offer for new customers, but I didn't have to sign a contract. Seemed pretty fair to me. My main complaint with Dish is no ESPNU in HD. Not sure how much longer I can put up with that. I might have to switch to DTV and their higher rates so I can watch ESPNU in HD.


 When I left Dish last January they called and sent me emails to come back. I had DTV up until July this year and got fed up with them rolling out HD at a snails pace and they didn't even want to give me the HR-34 except if I paid over $400. They didn't bother to call to try to keep me. I came back to Dish and I'm glad I did. Got the Hopper and 1 Joey. Yes I did pay to get out of the DTV contract.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> I know I'm poking the proverbial bear but I don't follow this logic.
> 
> Did DISH stop charging up front fees for these receivers?


No they did not. Dish major advertising is for four rooms, thus the Hopper and 3 Joeys have no fees, just as getting two 722's or one 722 and 2 211's did not. When you go for the second Hopper, Dish has a charge of $199 as they look at it as six tv's.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I know I'm poking the proverbial bear but I don't follow this logic.
> 
> Did DISH stop charging up front fees for these receivers? ...


James Long was referring to the new lower box *monthly* fees with the Hopper/Joey.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> James Long was referring to the new lower box *monthly* fees with the Hopper/Joey.


I understand what he was referring to but he chose to say to be fair. If DISH has gone to a cable model with their additional receivers, excluding Hopper/Joey, then I could see that as being fair if customer's didn't have to pay up front as well as the higher monthly cost. Otherwise I don't see how it's fair in price comparison to other companies. Since he said it was fair I didn't know if something had changed in the pricing structure that would make those fees not seem as high as they are in comparison to other companies.


----------



## ChipperJones (Jul 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah, I know how you feel. My supermarket won't give me any free groceries,
> so I'm going to start shopping at convenience stores. That'll show 'em.





SayWhat? said:


> Call your electric company. Tell them you want a discount or you'll disconnect and buy a generator.


LOL....i started laughing at the first one, and by time the generator came around i was in tears! :lol: Thanks for that guys...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I consider the "fairness" in noting that the first receiver, the most expensive one on the account being considered first, is free.

If someone says they are subscribing to a $69.99 programming pack and have a DUO DVR they are not paying $17 extra for that DUO DVR. (They still have to pay the per account DVR fee.) Only people who want additional receivers need to pay the stated per receiver fee.


The Hopper/Joey pricing is $7 per output (after the first) regardless of if a Hopper or Joey is added. People have to pay a higher "Whole Home DVR fee" at the beginning (even if they only have one Hopper) ... but there are no $17 or $20 add on receivers.


----------



## edhd (Nov 13, 2003)

I am currently a dish subscriber and have been for over 14 years. When i first start out, if there was a problem they would send in a technician and fix it free of charge. New customers always seem to get a very good deal on equipment and programing, with free installation. I have 3 receivers with 2 in our house and one in our camper. Our oldest dvr is skipping alot now and I thought that I would check on the Hopper while I requested a new remote for the receiver in the camper. The sales person wanted to charge me 15 bux for the remote and finally gave it to me for free ( you have to ask). Now the hopper would cost me 95$ and $15 for installation with a $7 a month increase for insurance and a 2 year contract. Thats the hopper and 3 joeys. But I told the sales person that I only needed 2 joeys for the house. He said it doesn't work that way, My account has 3 receivers and thats what I would get. I asked him how does that work when you only have 2 tvs in your house. He said I would have to buy the hopper for full price and pay more fees to have it installed. I am allready paying over $100 per month and thats the best they can do. I like dish's programing but i may have to become a new customer by flip floping between direct and dish. You would think that companies would treat there loyal customers a little better.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Loyalty and $4.50 will get you a latte @ Starbucks.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

edhd said:


> I am currently a dish subscriber and have been for over 14 years. When i first start out, if there was a problem they would send in a technician and fix it free of charge. New customers always seem to get a very good deal on equipment and programing, with free installation. I have 3 receivers with 2 in our house and one in our camper. Our oldest dvr is skipping alot now and I thought that I would check on the Hopper while I requested a new remote for the receiver in the camper. The sales person wanted to charge me 15 bux for the remote and finally gave it to me for free ( you have to ask). Now the hopper would cost me 95$ and $15 for installation with a $7 a month increase for insurance and a 2 year contract. Thats the hopper and 3 joeys. But I told the sales person that I only needed 2 joeys for the house. He said it doesn't work that way, My account has 3 receivers and thats what I would get. I asked him how does that work when you only have 2 tvs in your house. He said I would have to buy the hopper for full price and pay more fees to have it installed. I am allready paying over $100 per month and thats the best they can do. I like dish's programing but i may have to become a new customer by flip floping between direct and dish. You would think that companies would treat there loyal customers a little better.


PM a DIRT team member!


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

So now when they install the Hopper what can I do with m Owned VIP 722?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"Conway" said:


> So now when they install the Hopper what can I do with m Owned VIP 722?


If it is owned (I would check just to make sure that Dish has that down)), I believe you could do anything with it like keep it, sell it, etc.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I would sell it. I think i paid 250 bucks for it when i got it. It showed owned on my account


----------



## idahocouchpotato (Aug 7, 2012)

We have been out of contract for a few months and have been looking at our options. We are close to jumping over to DirecTV to get the new subscriber discount. However, we have been happy with Dish and would be just as happy to stay and not have to wait through another installation, etc. etc. if we could get the $10 discount for 12 months. My luck with the phone reps has been pretty hit and miss so I thought I would bounce it off the DIRT team first to see if they can do anything for us. I can't PM because I don't have enough posts, but I'm hoping I can respond to a PM with more info. Thanks!


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I sold the vip722 so my hopper upgrade was technically free! The hopper is a great piece of hardware!


----------



## idahocouchpotato (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry to bump this but I am still hoping to get in contact with a DIRT member. Thanks!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

idahocouchpotato said:


> Sorry to bump this but I am still hoping to get in contact with a DIRT member. Thanks!


Why don't you PM one?


----------



## idahocouchpotato (Aug 7, 2012)

As of this morning I had less than five posts. I didn't want to spam the boards just to get my post count up so I could PM. I finally got impatient and went ahead and replied to some topics, hopefully in at least a semi-useful fashion, to get my post count up and currently have a PM out to one of the DIRT team. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## idahocouchpotato (Aug 7, 2012)

Still no response from the Dish Internet *Response* Team, either from my post two days ago or from my PM yesterday. I guess I'll try PM'ing someone else, but so far the DIRT team is leaving something to be desired.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Remember that any one member isn't here or reading PMs 24/7. They have lives, too.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

retracted


----------



## idahocouchpotato (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a quick update. Ray [email protected] was very helpful in working with us. It is great to have access to the DIRT team instead of having to play call center roulette! Thank so much, Ray C!


----------

